# Giving Up Danny



## Cocodaminkie (Aug 5, 2010)

I have made the decision to give Danny away. He deserves a lot better than what he has now. I am wondering if anybody knows any rescues around the Wyoming/Colorado area that would be able to accept him. I have contacted the Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies but have yet to hear a reply. I also contacted his breeder, asking for advice, and she just simply said, "You should have thought of all the situations before you bought him." I don't want to give him to the local animal shelter but I fear I am running out of options. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Keep trying with your local rescue before you decide to give him to the shelter. I am sorry, for whatever reason, he hasn't worked out for you.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your situation. 

Give us more details about Danny. Why are you rehoming him? What breeder is he from? Post some pictures? Maybe someone here could take him!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I remember this thread from a little while agohttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/100165-using-prong-collar.html

How is his dog aggression going? Did you contact a behaviorist? Please be completely honest about that when rehoming. He needs to go to a home that has shown to be able work with a dog like Danny, definitely not a shelter.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> I remember this thread from a little while agohttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/100165-using-prong-collar.html
> 
> How is his dog aggression going? Did you contact a behaviorist? Please be completely honest about that when rehoming. He needs to go to a home that has shown to be able work with a dog like Danny, definitely not a shelter.


Agreed. Full disclosure is necessary.

Does this have to do with your parents not wanting him anymore?


----------



## lovespets3 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a leash/dog reactive golden also. He is fine with his own pack. He gets very nervous when others are around. A prong collar is not what should be used. You need the help of a good behaviorist, but in the meantime, I always use treats to have him focus on me and when he ignores the other dogs around, he gets more treats. Most goldens are food-motivated. When he doesn't react to the stimulus around and concentrates on you, give him big praise. It takes time and patience.


----------

